

How to retire at 28 and travel the world (or start a startup) - DaniFong
http://myfamilyisnuts.typepad.com/theyearofbloggingdangerou/2008/02/how-to-retire-a.html

======
DaniFong
Incidentally, the retire gambit works if you're bootstrapping a startup as
well.

